
All children must learn to code - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/01/08/all-children-must-learn-code/
======
throw0x1away
No, they don't. That's an insane concept. And future trend is "codeless
'programming'" where AI builds stuff for you. So leave children alone please.

~~~
ktpsns
I respectfully disagree with you. Learning the basics of programming is as
important as fundamental math nowadays. Everybody must develop a basic
understanding of how computers work. That's common knowledge these days. "AI
does it for you" is a similar argument as "Wikipedia knows it for you". That's
just false belief in technology. Hand writing and learning stuff by head did
not get out of fashion, too.

~~~
throw0x1away
It's like saying every programmer should know assembly or know how to punch
machine instructions on cards. Or in order to be able to jump-start your car
you need to learn how to build car batteries from scratch. Silly right?

We progress by abstraction. Everything you are using right now is a complex
abstraction of the base materials and instructions. AI that builds stuff for
you (and possibly itself?) will be just another level of abstraction for
"programmers".

~~~
ktpsns
Traditional imperative programming has been there since almost 50 years and it
will be there in 50 years. Programming languages come and go, but the general
spirit is the same since the early days of computing. I like your car example:
One day or another, you need to refill gas or the oil, change your tires, fill
up the windscreen cleaning liquid, or understand that your V-belt broke. You
can pass all this on a very surface level, just as a driver. But you will be
much more confident when you learned that your car has a motor and gears and
all that. That's the very reason we learn math today despite we have
calculators since decades.

